# Furnisher Polish on cubes.



## stinkocheeze (Apr 3, 2010)

Searched the forum's and couldn't find much info

It's really gotten mixed results, so I was wondering:

Has anybody used "fuller's traditional" furniture polish???
Does it work well? 

(just wondering.. i have jigaloo btw)
Please no commenting: "get crc silicone." or "get jigaloo"... I'm trying to get info


----------



## Parity (Apr 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Searched the forum's and couldn't find much info
> 
> It's really gotten mixed results, so I was wondering:
> 
> ...


I have lemon sented furniture pledge and it makes it turns better but with a vaseline feel.
I personally don't like it.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 3, 2010)

Parity said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Searched the forum's and couldn't find much info
> ...



i'm 90% sure that Lemon Scented Pledge is "cube lube" from rubik's.com

And by vaseline feel, it's like... kinda gummy, right?


----------



## Parity (Apr 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

2004. Chang Frank and Lemon Pledge. No one wanted to scramble that cube.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> 2004. Chang Frank and Lemon Pledge. No one wanted to scramble that cube.



O_O. that can't be good. Might try furniture polish on my ghost hand, tho.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2010)

furniture polish is actually a very popular lube used by chinese cubers. i personally don't like.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> furniture polish is actually a very popular lube used by chinese cubers. i personally don't like.



It heard it's good with f-ii and ghost hand tho...

what brand of polish btw?


----------



## gibbleking (Apr 4, 2010)

ive been using it for ages.....i even use it on my gigaminx as shown on youtube a few days ago...


----------



## Konsta (Apr 4, 2010)

What..?
Isn't the 'cube lube' just plain Shine-Up Polish?
I thought that was quite popular, at least I like it a lot 
Too bad I can't find it in my country. I do have pledge, but it doesn't work that well. Makes the cube much stickier..
But 'cube lube' works on every cube, especially with my white V-cubes, nothing works better with them!
And it seems that cube lube doesn't 'eat' your cube like silicone spray or such lubricants.


----------



## gibbleking (Apr 4, 2010)

you need to wipe the parts dry before you reassembled the cube...then its fine.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 4, 2010)

gibbleking said:


> you need to wipe the parts dry before you reassembled the cube...then its fine.



wait. so you have to dissasemble and sweep? or can't you pop and edge and spray..?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 4, 2010)

ugh do not disassemble and spray....it's like shaving cream. 

Just pop and edge and stuff, it's really nice.


Btw, I'm talking about Shine-up. On ebay it's like $3.25 with free shipping, but if you want lemon-scented, then you gotta go to a store.


----------

